# ringworm



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Friday I brought home from auction two turn-out calves. Looking at them tonight I noticed several round spots on the heifer's ears, which I believe to be ringworm.

How is ringworm treated in cattle? Is there anything I can spray on and not have to wrestle her?

thanks,
mary


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Look around on the animals shoulders for similar round spots, it could be lice.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

If the bare spots are round and crusty, its ringworm. (FYI ringworm is a fungi, not lice) I think about this time of year its almost done.

Unless your showing them, ringworm can be just left alone, the hair'll grow back in again on its own.

If its lice like AMT said, ivermec pour-on or injectables or whatever lice medicine you can get your hands on will be sufficient.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I have had what I believe was lice problems on a buck I had in that pen. I treated him with Ivom and a dust and it cleared up, finally.

But this is more like Karin describes, round and crusty, maybe penny sized. I'm concerned about it spreading. You think it will clear up on it's own? If it makes a difference, we are in hot and humid Central Texas. I did not see anything on her shoulders, just her ears.

Would an anti-fungal spray help?

mary


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I use iodine for treating ringworm and yes it can be sprayed on - just don't inhale the vapors while doing it. Providine, betadine, teat dip - all work.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

If it is ringworm turn them out side sun light will kill ringworm. If it lice I would get a pour on cattle dewormer with lice control in it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Spray the area(s) with wd-40....no joke works like a charm!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Interesting solutions! Thanks! I have some iodine in a spray bottle, so I might try that first. The oil also sounds like a reasonable solution to me.

When I looked at it this morning, the circles weren't as big as I imagined they were last night. Maybe half the size of a dime, but definitely crusty circles, and I'm still only seeing it on the ears.

They are out in the sun (when the sun is shining!)

mary


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

We have had such a ringworm breakout this year.... Everyone seems to be getting better now that the weather is cooperating..... Is there anything we can spray in the barn to get rid of it altogether?


----------



## translplant (Sep 27, 2005)

What about using Bactrum (sp?) the same stuff they sell over the counter to use on humans? It's gotta be the same bacteria, right?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

After I posted this, I sprayed the ringworm as best I could with oil, and it seemed to clear up. (As I recall, I had trouble getting close enough, at the time, with the iodine spray.)

Now it is back. She has a lesion on her face, and on closer look, I am seeing spots come up on her shoulders, as well. 

Help! She is out in the sun every day. Would lice cause the crusty spots?
I have not seen it on the other calf, or on the cow.


mary


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Mary, if it is ringworm, don't worry about it too much. Iodine is the best solution for it so if you have a set of yards and a race, it would be worth getting them in and spraying the lesions - but be careful of the eyes. I don't actually treat mine as it's not life threatening, doesn't pull the animal down and will clear up spontaneously.

I had the worst outbreak of ringworm in my cows this year that I've ever had. It would just about clear up and then break out again and overall it must have taken 3-4 months before it disappeared completely - and now I think about it, that coincided with the beginning of winter. 

Lice could cause crusty spots particularly if the calves are doing a lot of rubbing but I would also expect to see substantial hair loss. Have you drenched for internal and external parasites since you've owned them?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks, Ronnie,
I have not wormed her.
Here are some pics:


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are warts, not ringworm. But eventually they should go away on their own too.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

The first ones she had were just little round spots of bare skin. These warts have come up more recently, and in different locations, but I thought they were an extension of the same problem. (?)
mary


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, warts and again nothing to worry about. They too will disappear without having caused the animal any distress. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Mary, 
Do not be shocked if the warts get tornen off. They will bleed alot when they do.
As to the back of the ear, that is either ringworm or mange. The pic is at a bad angle to tell which. Best treatment for ring worm on a small scale is Athelete foot spray. Its a fungus same as atheletes foot. Now the mange the only product I use on our dairy is Cydectin. Its simialar to Ivomec pour on but more things covered including mange.
Bob


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Bob, I believe what you are seeing on the ear is just some lice powder I put on her.
mary


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

What I am about to post is gross but it works. Pull/twist off a few of the warts. Put them in some feed for the animal and feed. The animal will build an immunity and the warts will fall off and not return.


----------

